# Excalabur Dehydrator



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

My lucky day.

A friend had a dryer and said she did not like the Noise.  (Fan)

She said she would bring it and let me have it. Imagine my surprise when it turned out to be a Excalibur.

Love it.








Bring on the peppers and garlic.

Karl


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 22, 2011)

that is pretty awesome there. Congrats.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice score Karl. I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of that.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2011)

Karl, you really scored a cool tool on that one....


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 23, 2011)

I am going to give it a shot at making Jerky out of some SS.

Silver Dollar Jerky.

Love the stuff.

Karl


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Does she need a Boyfriend


----------



## chef willie (Sep 23, 2011)

some guys are just lucky....nice score.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 23, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Does she need a Boyfriend


She would like to see your bank statement for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2011)

I used to have one just like that. It got lost in a move...


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 23, 2011)

Roller said:


> I used to have one just like that. It got lost in a move...


What a shame. Someone must have needed it more then you.

I sure like it. Man the house smells great.

Who needs Potpourri ?

Karl


----------

